# Drainage of pelvic abscess during a Exploratory laparotomy



## LYDIA123 (Nov 20, 2009)

Need assistance with coding for this procedure?? I came across codes 58823 but that is transvaginal/transrectal approach which won't work and then codes 49020-49060 aren't for the pelvic area. Please provide some feedback.


----------



## LindaEV (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't see why you couldn't bill the 49020. The "pelvic area" is usually just a description of where in the abdomen the abscess was. It was something the surgeon saw/could reach during the exp lap. Unless you have some more info to offer as far as location, or if any structures were involved, like ovaries, or whatever.


----------

